# To All Pfury-ers



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Due to some events in the past 24 hours I am asking the PFury community to abide by these basic rules of forum etiquitte while using the Lounge:

** Do not spam the site. I really dont think I need to define this action, but if you find yourself posting with no reason, and no subject, please stop.

** Do not purposfully derail threads. I expect a certain sway from the topic at hand yet if this is done excessivly and purposefully, action will be taken.

** Using basic common sense and online etiquitte when posting. Do not ruin this forum for everyone else that likes to use it for valid discussions.

Due to the recent events, the following actions will be taken if the above rules are ignored:

** Excessive post whoring and thread derailing will result in a warning.

** An observed repetative behavior of post whoring/thread derailing will result in banning from either the Lounge or the site.

P.S. I formally thought these rules were "common sense" but it seems certain members of the site need these explicitly stated. Consider this the rule and try to show your fellow PFuryers the respect of following them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I want to remind you guys that we are a community, mostly we all share the common interest--fish; more specific--piranhas. Most of the forums on this site were for intention of informing our members about piranhas in the different areas of study. The Lounge was created to discuss "Off topic: Non-Fish related" topics. The Lounge was NOT created to air your "dirty laundry." If you have personal problems and feel you need help, PM someone and ask. Do not post a thread and expect to get sympathy. It will be deleted. If you have personal problems with a member, depending on the situation, report it to staff or talk it out with that member. The Lounge will not host this kind of bahavior.


----------

